# Operating A Steam Locomotive



## StanleyAmes (Jan 3, 2008)

This week I am getting training on operating 1:1 locomotives in Poland. Its very much different then the way we operate our models and frankly most would view the style of operation very unprototypical.

Run a revenue passenger today and had it over 60mph. Lots of station stops which often lasted less then 30 seconds from the time we cam to a complete stop before opening the throttle and moving again. (a little longer if more then a few passengers but not a lot)

One of the main differences is that once the throttle is opened up and you are comfortable with the steam pressure to the cylendars you spend your time playing with the valve gear.

About a mile or more before a station stop you turn off the throttle, open valve gear and then set it to netral and coast at high speed into the staton braking the last 1//4 mile. The quick stops and starts are needed to maintain the schedule.

My goal is to eventually translate experience to help influence the design of a system that would allor operation to be a tad more realistic.

55 miles 16 station stops and a ton of grade crossings in less then 2 hours. Was 7 minutes late the my first run due in large part to slipry rails, a bad brake hose that made it more difficult to start at times and a timid engineer (me) but made it home early on the return lage.

Stan Ames


----------



## parkdesigner (Jan 5, 2008)

Wow Stan! Sounds like fun... 


_"The quick stops and starts are needed to maintain the schedule."
"My goal is to eventually translate experience to help influence the design of a system that would allow operation to be a tad more realistic."_

Glad to see you'll stop at nothing, and even travel the globe, to find a prototypical justification for the jack-rabbit starts of your K-27, eh?









So does this mean we can expect Bachmann's new line of defense to be less about Howard Riley "finding it in South America" and more about Stan "ran it like that in Poland"?!?









Can't wait to see photos!


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Posted By StanleyAmes on 04/12/2009 4:02 PM
This week I am getting training on operating 1:1 locomotives in Poland. Its very much different then the way we operate our models and frankly most would view the style of operation very unprototypical.

Run a revenue passenger today and had it over 60mph. Lots of station stops which often lasted less then 30 seconds from the time we cam to a complete stop before opening the throttle and moving again. (a little longer if more then a few passengers but not a lot)

One of the main differences is that once the throttle is opened up and you are comfortable with the steam pressure to the cylendars you spend your time playing with the valve gear.

About a mile or more before a station stop you turn off the throttle, open valve gear and then set it to netral and coast at high speed into the staton braking the last 1//4 mile. The quick stops and starts are needed to maintain the schedule.

My goal is to eventually translate experience to help influence the design of a system that would allor operation to be a tad more realistic.

55 miles 16 station stops and a ton of grade crossings in less then 2 hours. Was 7 minutes late the my first run due in large part to slipry rails, a bad brake hose that made it more difficult to start at times and a timid engineer (me) but made it home early on the return lage.

Stan Ames



Ah, now we get Polish train ops.
I wonder how you "open valve gear".
Is there a door?

You REALLY need to watch your sentence structure, AND find a good internet spell-checker.

"different then the way", "time we cam to", "cylendars", "netral", "allor", "less then 2 hours", "lage", "slipry", "staton".
I think you just set a new record!

Rileski will be proud of your vast new knowledge.

Will the new system be compatible with the Ames Super Socket, or will this result in a totally new socket design?


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Stan, if this (English) is your second language, cudos to you. 

French is my second language, Polish is my wife's second language. Can we speak it .... yes.... can we write it NO !!!! 


You have done a great job should this be a second language to you. 


If we could write the second language spoken word like you just did on this thread then we would be thrilled ! 


Regards, 

gg


----------



## Crosshead (Feb 20, 2008)

Unfortunately, if English is NOT your second language this could become embarassing quickly. Enough Said! 

So, you ran a steam train in Poland, and now: "My goal is to eventually translate experience to help influence the design of a system that would allor operation to be a tad more realistic." 

I'm sure both of the owners of Colorado narrow gauge models who thought they might like to run them 60mph and make commuter stops will be jumping for joy, and would also like a K-27 lettered for PKP with red wheels and trim, and light green and black paint. The rest of us, not so much. Take heed: What you smell is not coal smoke and hot steam oil, it's tar and feathers being prepared in your honor. 

We're all really glad you enjoyed running a locomotive someplace, and experience not to be missed by anyone presented with the chance. On the other hand, attempting to use that experience to justify a colossal foul up, and proceed further in a direction that would suggest that perhaps English really ISN'T your first language, at least with respect to what the community at large has had to say may not be quite so well received. 

Richard C.


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

Geez. He's been in Poland running steam trains.

I thought for sure when I saw this he'd been making "Prototypical Operating Systems" for accurately operating scale models of over the road trucks.



Obviously things have not changed much.

Matthew (OV)


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

I couldn't quite blow that up (!) big enough to see, but where do you think he will hide the Ames Super Socket in that? 

And, does it qualify as a Hybrid Drive?


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Richard and Mathew: 

Let's get a life here guys. 

Both of you are over the top with your comments. Stupid in fact. 


gg


----------



## parkdesigner (Jan 5, 2008)

Uh... Moderators?!









See - the problem is GG, you've called the wrong people stupid... Stupid in this hobby is sticking your nose in and messing with the single most _anticipated_ engine in a decade to the point where you actual depress sales of the unit, cause horrible word of mouth in the local hobby shop, and force a Hong Kong parent company to suspend new developments more than 24 months out... all because you wanted your wife to benefit from "insider" information...

Yup GG, there is someone saying some pretty stupid stuff here - but it's the guy saying he's coming back to "help" all of us with another design...

GOD HELP US ALL!!!!!


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Posted By parkdesigner on 04/12/2009 8:12 PM
Uh... Moderators?!









See - the problem is GG, you've called the wrong people stupid... Stupid in this hobby is sticking your nose in and messing with the single most _anticipated_ engine in a decade to the point where you actual depress sales of the unit, cause horrible word of mouth in the local hobby shop, and force a Hong Kong parent company to suspend new developments more than 24 months out... all because you wanted your wife to benefit from "insider" information...

Yup GG, there is someone saying some pretty stupid stuff here - but it's the guy saying he's coming back to "help" all of us with another design...

GOD HELP US ALL!!!!!

















?


----------



## Crosshead (Feb 20, 2008)

Posted By GG on 04/12/2009 8:21 PM
Posted By parkdesigner on 04/12/2009 8:12 PM
Uh... Moderators?!









See - the problem is GG, you've called the wrong people stupid... Stupid in this hobby is sticking your nose in and messing with the single most _anticipated_ engine in a decade to the point where you actual depress sales of the unit, cause horrible word of mouth in the local hobby shop, and force a Hong Kong parent company to suspend new developments more than 24 months out... all because you wanted your wife to benefit from "insider" information...

Yup GG, there is someone saying some pretty stupid stuff here - but it's the guy saying he's coming back to "help" all of us with another design...

GOD HELP US ALL!!!!!

















? 




!


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By GG on 04/12/2009 8:21 PM
Posted By parkdesigner on 04/12/2009 8:12 PM
Uh... Moderators?!









See - the problem is GG, you've called the wrong people stupid... Stupid in this hobby is sticking your nose in and messing with the single most _anticipated_ engine in a decade to the point where you actual depress sales of the unit, cause horrible word of mouth in the local hobby shop, and force a Hong Kong parent company to suspend new developments more than 24 months out... all because you wanted your wife to benefit from "insider" information...

Yup GG, there is someone saying some pretty stupid stuff here - but it's the guy saying he's coming back to "help" all of us with another design...

GOD HELP US ALL!!!!!

















? 




Hee hee... confusing ain't it, GG? You have not been here long enough to see the violent hatred that some of these "congenial" folk actually have for each other... I always have to laugh when newbies praise this site for being a friendly place.

Many people here HAD my respect until the last "go-around" like this, then the retoric got so "stupid" that it will be decades before some of those folk have my respect again.

I do not know ANY of the individuals in this and probably never will so it really makes no difference. Yet, it does surprise me when this is allow to continue without "moderation".


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 04/12/2009 8:50 PM
Posted By GG on 04/12/2009 8:21 PM
Posted By parkdesigner on 04/12/2009 8:12 PM
Uh... Moderators?!









 See - the problem is GG, you've called the wrong people stupid... Stupid in this hobby is sticking your nose in and messing with the single most _anticipated_ engine in a decade to the point where you actual depress sales of the unit, cause horrible word of mouth in the local hobby shop, and force a Hong Kong parent company to suspend new developments more than 24 months out... all because you wanted your wife to benefit from "insider" information...

Yup GG, there is someone saying some pretty stupid stuff here - but it's the guy saying he's coming back to "help" all of us with another design...

GOD HELP US ALL!!!!!

















? 




Hee hee... confusing ain't it, GG? You have not been here long enough to see the violent hatred that some of these "congenial" folk actually have for each other... I always have to laugh when newbies praise this site for being a friendly place.

Many people here HAD my respect until the last "go-around" like this, then the retoric got so "stupid" that it will be decades before some of those folk have my respect again.

I do not know ANY of the individuals in this and probably never will so it really makes no difference. Yet, it does surprise me when this is allow to continue without "mo 








Yup Semper, I agree. I don't know these lads on this thread and really do not want to know them. They are very low people in my opinion. 


What I see on this thread is absolutely stupid. No common sense and I really do think that they are not making themselves look very "intelligent" here. 


I will go back to my humor and chide people that I know... 


Enjoy my upcoming "tilted" track pics... 


gg


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

In keeping with the spirit of the Day, "Ask and you shall receive."


----------

